# Clever Street Cat Leads A Woman To The Store & Asks Her To Buy Him Food



## Duster (Apr 28, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-7gxEzlpWz/

This white tailless cat from Mexico had a rough start to his life as a stray cat. 
However, while searching for food, he accidentally found his forever home.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2020)

Aawww so sweet.  Clever indeed.  ♥


----------

